# Why do some posters keep saying the same thing no matter what the topic is



## Sunny (14 Mar 2011)

I don't want to give examples in case I offend anyone but has anyone else noticed a tendency for people to keep repeating the same thing in every thread them comment on?


----------



## TarfHead (14 Mar 2011)

Ah go on, give examples  !


----------



## Pique318 (14 Mar 2011)

I blame the Public Sector, and them Unions


----------



## Shawady (14 Mar 2011)

Sunny said:


> I don't want to give examples in case I offend anyone but has anyone else noticed a tendency for people to keep repeating the same thing in every thread them comment on?


 
Any particular subjects? Banking, Election, Public V Private Sector?


----------



## callybags (14 Mar 2011)

Sell up and cut your losses.


----------



## Sunny (14 Mar 2011)

Certainly on Banking and Finance matters. The public v private sector thing as well. But it's more a general observation. Maybe its just me and I have been here too long but when I see some people have posted a comment, I seem to have a fairly good idea what the gist of the post will be before I read it! 

I also notice it when people talk about legal matters especially in areas like contracts. There are still some people who repeat the same advice over and over again (Usually that contracts can be broken easily because of some little technical problem) despite the fact that many of the posters on this site coming from a legal background have pointed out they are wrong.


----------



## Howitzer (14 Mar 2011)

I'm pretty sure the reason is in the 5 point plan.


----------



## changes (14 Mar 2011)

The dole is too high.....


----------



## Chris (14 Mar 2011)

The obvious reason is that there is too much free speech and not enough regulation on AAM ;-)


----------



## The_Banker (14 Mar 2011)

Sunny said:


> Certainly on Banking and Finance matters. The public v private sector thing as well. But it's more a general observation. *Maybe its just me* and I have been here too long but when I see some people have posted a comment, I seem to have a fairly good idea what the gist of the post will be before I read it!
> 
> I also notice it when people talk about legal matters especially in areas like contracts. There are still some people who repeat the same advice over and over again (Usually that contracts can be broken easily because of some little technical problem) despite the fact that many of the posters on this site coming from a legal background have pointed out they are wrong.


 
Yes, I agree with you.


----------



## Betsy Og (14 Mar 2011)

yeah, tis uncanny how walking naked in a field of thistles can find its way into so many diverse discussions 

As to the general point, does it not just display consistency? wouldnt it be weirder if people had very divergent views on issues (I'm not justifying anyone giving incorrect contract advice or whatever....)


----------



## Time (14 Mar 2011)

"The banks are always right"
"You can't default and run away from that loan/mortgage etc. The bank will hunt you down and eat your young!"
"Tough! You signed that contract, live with it!"
"No one forced you to buy that house in Dublin 4".


----------



## ali (14 Mar 2011)

What drives me nuts and I've previously started a similar thread is people who ignore the question and give a moral standpoint /judgement/opinion. 

E.g. current topic re legality of neighbour having a cctv camera pointing into poster's garden.

example answer: why don't you talk to your neighbour and establish better relationships?

My answer to that: Why don't you answer the actual question or if you don't actually know the definitive answer (like me) keep your counsel to yourself!

"Just the facts ma'am, just the facts."


----------



## The_Banker (14 Mar 2011)

This is a discussion forum. People are free to give opinions as many times as they like. Whether those opinions are the same or different.

This is an excellent forum due to the moderators doing an excellent job.

However there is a tendency for some posters to have a holier than thou attitude especially to new posters who may not have found there feet here. This affects input from new posters.
This thread is an example of that holier than thou attitude. Some people need to lighten up.


----------



## Sunny (14 Mar 2011)

The_Banker said:


> This is a discussion forum. People are free to give opinions as many times as they like. Whether those opinions are the same or different.
> 
> This is an excellent forum due to the moderators doing an excellent job.
> 
> ...



Or another thing that really annoys me is people using 'there' instead of 'their'. How's that for holier than thou!


----------



## horusd (14 Mar 2011)

On opinions offered (as opposed generally to advice), I like to read some fairly radical out of left field comments & responses. They help clarify or change my own views. I mostly know my own views on certain things, it kinda nice to see a good counter-argument. I also know I can go on a rights and morals tandem, and it's kinda funny (even sometimes humbling) and enlightening when someone takes a diameterically opposite view, or a positon that I haven't even thought of. I also appreciate someone if they have a sense of humour, but sideways swipes and snide remarks really get my goat.


----------



## The_Banker (14 Mar 2011)

Sunny said:


> Or another thing that really annoys me is people using 'there' instead of 'their'. How's that for holier than thou!



Excellent. If it annoys you Ill keep it up. So their!


----------



## Lex Foutish (14 Mar 2011)

Sunny said:


> Or another thing that really annoys me is people using 'there' instead of 'their'. How's that for holier than thou!


 


The_Banker said:


> Excellent. If it annoys you Ill keep it up. So their!


 
I'd have to agree with ye they're, lads.


----------



## Purple (14 Mar 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> I'd have to agree with ye they're, lads.



Yea, and then there's the posters who keep bringing the subject around to sandwiches in a particular pub


----------



## becky (14 Mar 2011)

Sunny said:


> Or another thing that really annoys me is people using 'there' instead of 'their'. How's that for holier than thou!



Mine is loose instead of lose. I do know someone with a holier then thou attitude, never admits to reading chick lit, watching soaps or god forbid reality tv (I don't believe her btw) and yet she doesn't know that you lose something not loose it.


----------



## Lex Foutish (14 Mar 2011)

Purple said:


> Yea, and then there's the posters who keep bringing the subject around to sandwiches in a particular pub


 
Yeah, Purple. Firefly should be ashamed of himself!


----------



## MANTO (14 Mar 2011)

the_banker said:


> this affects input from new posters.
> This thread is an example of that holier than thou attitude. Some people need to lighten up.



+1


----------



## Lex Foutish (14 Mar 2011)

becky said:


> Mine is loose instead of lose. I do know someone with a holier then thou attitude, never admits to reading chick lit, watching soaps or god forbid reality tv (I don't believe her btw) and yet *she doesn't know that you lose something not loose it*.


 
Please, Becky, I need to know. Who is this lose woman?


----------



## Yorrick (15 Mar 2011)

What about the parents ?
The parents are getting way scot free.

I blame the parents


----------



## Sue Ellen (15 Mar 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> Please, Becky, I need to know. Who is this lose woman?



Now I'm totally confused as usual.  I can't figure out did Lex lose a woman or is he looking for a lose woman


----------



## Firefly (15 Mar 2011)

Sue Ellen said:


> Now I'm totally confused as usual.  I can't figure out did Lex lose a woman or is he looking for a lose woman



Or did he lose a loose woman (in which case he would be in dire straits)


----------



## Mpsox (15 Mar 2011)

Purple said:


> Yea, and then there's the posters who keep bringing the subject around to sandwiches in a particular pub


 
in fairness, boy, they are fairly splendid sandwiches like... You'll get nothing like them in the Pale

To get back to the OP's point, aside from making us all feel a little bit paranoid, it is a very valid point. Maybe it's partially because the same/similar queries keep being raised, especially on personal finances, and therefore the same answers will apply. Likewise, once the discussion goes into public sector v private, we all know the direction these go and hence I tend to not even read them now, as rational thinking seems to go out the window.


----------



## Complainer (15 Mar 2011)

Sunny said:


> has anyone else noticed a tendency for people to keep repeating the same thing in every thread them comment on?


Have you any evidence of this supposed problem?













Yes, I know


----------



## Purple (15 Mar 2011)

complainer said:


> have you any evidence of this supposed problem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol


----------



## Sue Ellen (16 Mar 2011)

Firefly said:


> in which case he would be in Dire Straits)



Eh, me thinks wishful thinkin' on Lex's part


----------



## Caveat (16 Mar 2011)

Purple said:


> lol


 
+1

Post (and surprise) of the week Complainer!


----------



## Firefly (16 Mar 2011)

Complainer said:


> Have you any evidence of this supposed problem?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I prefer this one

"the AAM armchair experts"


----------



## Firefly (16 Mar 2011)

For myself I'll provide the following

"Since this thread was started we've borrowed 57m to pay for PS salaries, pensions and unemployment benefits"


----------



## liaconn (17 Mar 2011)

As someone has already said, it would be stranger if posters were constantly chopping and changing their viewpoint on the same subject. There _are_ some topics that keep coming up eg public v private sector, NAMA for the people  and naturally you will find the same responses coming up.


----------



## horusd (17 Mar 2011)

Firefly said:


> I prefer this one
> 
> "the AAM armchair experts"


 
Would they be the same people as the barstool ones who just relocated to the pub for a certain type of sandwitch?


----------



## Lex Foutish (18 Mar 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> Please, Becky, I need to know. Who is this lose woman?


 


Sue Ellen said:


> Now I'm totally confused as usual. I can't figure out did Lex lose a woman or is he looking for a lose woman


 


Firefly said:


> Or did he lose a loose woman (in which case he would be in dire straits)


 


Sue Ellen said:


> Eh, me thinks wishful thinkin' on Lex's part


 
It seems obvious to me that my reputation on AAM is actually worse than it is around Town!!! 

Just for the record, and given the week that's in it, I wish to point out that I don't back women or ride horses! 

You should all be ashamed of yourselves and God help ye all when the Mods read through this thread!!!!


----------



## Purple (20 Mar 2011)

Lex Foutish said:


> I don't back women or ride horses!


Lol


----------

